# Highest Paying Jobs in Each State



## Violator (Jul 2, 2020)

Those CEO's make too much money!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2020)

so you're saying we should have went to med school?


----------



## JayKay PE (Jul 7, 2020)

so you're saying I should marry a doctor and not an elderly robber/railroad baron like my mother has always hoped?


----------



## csb (Jul 7, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> so you're saying we should have went to med school?


Where's @Chucktown PE when you need him?


----------



## aog (Jul 9, 2020)

I don't see exengineer on the list...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 9, 2020)

aog said:


> I don't see exengineer on the list...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 9, 2020)

FAKE NEWS!


----------



## Dleg (Jul 12, 2020)

Matches perfectly with what I learned from Milton Bradley as a kid:


----------



## Exengineer (Aug 1, 2020)

No engineers or exengineers on the list.  Surprised that lawyers are not represented there.  They start out roughly double the salary of an engineer.  It should be recalled that engineering graduates are the highest paid university grads at the Bachelor's level which means little competition.  Few careers are available with just a Bachelor's degree.  It is really a step toward a Master's or PhD.  The vast majority of Bachelor's degree holders end up in jobs that are no better than what they could have had with two years of community college.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 5, 2020)

Exengineer said:


> No engineers or exengineers on the list.  Surprised that lawyers are not represented there.  They start out roughly double the salary of an engineer.  It should be recalled that engineering graduates are the highest paid university grads at the Bachelor's level which means little competition.  Few careers are available with just a Bachelor's degree.  It is really a step toward a Master's or PhD.  The vast majority of Bachelor's degree holders end up in jobs that are no better than what they could have had with two years of community college.


I don't know about what you said about lawyers. Maybe if you go to a prestigious university and get on with a big firm. I know a few lawyers who don't make $h!t. I'm talking like $30k - $40k working for random small firms. One wants to start his own firm in the hopes to make more, and one is trying to switch to corporate law instead of trial law to have a more traditional 9-5 and more stability. My impression is that lawyers have a HUGE range of potential pay from very low to very high.

Edit: I remember reading a few years ago that the US has way too many lawyers and that pushing down the job market. I assume that's still the case.


----------

